# Mini Ruckler bei Bluray-Wiedergabe mit 24 Hz



## Magogan (9. September 2012)

Hi,

so wie bei Bilbo die Verwandtschaft drücken sich bei mir die Probleme gegenseitig die Klinke in die Hand ...

Also, es gibt mal wieder ein Problem, das es zu lösen gilt:

Bei der Bluray-Wiedergabe kann ich die Bildwiederholungsrate auf 24 Hz umstellen, sodass sie mit der auf der Bluray übereinstimmt. Dummerweise ruckelt es dann so alle paar Sekunden bis Minuten mal. Diese Ruckler dauern ca. 50 ms oder so, sind also kaum wahrnehmbar. Möglicherweise liegt es daran, dass die Frequenz, die von der Grafikkarte ausgegeben wird, nicht mit der von der Bluray übereinstimmt. Äußert sich halt darin, dass ein Bild mal etwas länger angezeigt oder übersprungen wird. 

Bei 2D-Blurays ist das Problem nicht so gravierend, da kann ich einfach auf 60 Hz umstellen und dann ruckelt es auch nicht mehr so. Aber bei 3D-Blurays gibt es eben nur die Möglichkeit, sie in 24 Hz abzuspielen, da mein Projektor keine höhere Bildfrequenz als Eingabe bei 1080p 3D unterstützt.

Projektor: Optoma HD300X
Grafikkarte: nVidia Geforce GTX 560 Ti 1 GB
Abspielprogramm: Corel WinDVD Pro 11
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 64 Bit Professional

Man meinte auch schon in einem anderen Forum, dass meine nVidia Grafikkarte standardmäßig nicht 23,976 Hz ausgibt (Bluray-Bildwiederholfrequenz), sondern nur 23,971 Hz. Ich habe auch schon einen Tipp befolgt, um diese Frequenz richtig einzustellen, dummerweise war danach das Bild in ein Drittel oben und 2 Drittel unten geteilt, wobei oben der Vorgängerframe von unten angezeigt wurde (oder umgekehrt, habs nicht genau festellen können).

Und nun wende ich mich hilfesuchend an euch ... Ich bin ratlos ...

Grüße
Magogan


----------



## Wynn (9. September 2012)

als an meinem tv pc habe ich gemerkt ich musste 285.58 von nvidia installieren und desktop auflösung musste bei 1920x1080 sein damit er ruckelfrei blurays abspielte

und habe es mit der demo version von power dvd 12 abgespielt


----------



## Magogan (9. September 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> als an meinem tv pc habe ich gemerkt ich musste 285.58 von nvidia installieren und desktop auflösung musste bei 1920x1080 sein damit er ruckelfrei blurays abspielte
> 
> und habe es mit der demo version von power dvd 12 abgespielt


Mit 24 Hz oder mit 60 Hz? Ging die Treiberversion 301 nicht? Also die aktuelle?


----------



## Wynn (9. September 2012)

also power dvd 12 hat automatisch die hz anzeige geändert und alle versionen über 285.58 konnte ich die auflösung nicht auswählen


----------



## Magogan (9. September 2012)

Ja, ich kann ja mal probieren, ob es dann funktioniert. Am besten ist fast, wenn ich mir so einen richtigen Bluray-Player kaufe ... Aber jetzt habe ich so viel Geld dafür ausgegeben, dass mein PC Blurays abspielen kann, jetzt will ich nicht, dass das alles umsonst war.

Also Auflösung einstellen kann ich jedenfalls ... 1920x1080 ist sowieso eingestellt und WinDVD stellt dann auf 24 Hz um, wenn ich 3D auswähle - aber dann ruckelt es :O


----------



## Wynn (9. September 2012)

sehe gerade kann es sein das man 3d tv erstmal kaufen muss ?

http://www.nvidia.de/object/3dtv-play-de.html


----------



## Magogan (9. September 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> sehe gerade kann es sein das man 3d tv erstmal kaufen muss ?
> 
> http://www.nvidia.de...tv-play-de.html


Ja, kann sein, auch wenn es für einige kostenlos ist (steht da ja auch). Aber ich habs gekauft und kann 3D-Filme gucken, aber eben mit Rucklern ...


----------



## Wynn (9. September 2012)

per google gefunden

ka ob du das auch so gemacht hast 

im nvidia treibermenu 3d vision aktivieren, dann abspielsoftware starten, dann bei abspielsoftware 3d modus einschalten, dann bluray einlegen, dann bluray starten 

sobald man aber aus den vollbildmodus geht ist er wieder im 2d modus und man muss wieder 3d einschalten

im internet stand irgendwas noch das man hdmi version 1.4 anschluss braucht bei der grafikarte und was für eine cpu und arbeitsspeicher haste ?


----------



## Magogan (10. September 2012)

Intel Core 2 Quad Q9650 3,00 GHz
4 GB DDR2 RAM

Also ich kann auf jeden Fall 3D Blurays gucken, das funktioniert soweit alles. Das Problem sind nur die Ruckler, die durch die Bildfrequenz kommen anscheinend ^^ Und die Ruckler will ich weg haben -.-


----------



## OldboyX (10. September 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Intel Core 2 Quad Q9650 3,00 GHz
> 4 GB DDR2 RAM
> 
> Also ich kann auf jeden Fall 3D Blurays gucken, das funktioniert soweit alles. Das Problem sind nur die Ruckler, die durch die Bildfrequenz kommen anscheinend ^^ Und die Ruckler will ich weg haben -.-



Ich glaube mich zu erinnern einmal genau zu dieser Thematik einen sehr ausführlichen Technik-Artikel gelesen zu haben der dieses Problem beschreibt, dass die Frame-Zeiten nicht zu 100% übereinstimmen. Angeblich ist das bei allen 3 Grafikkarten Größen der Fall (NVIDIA, AMD und Intel) wobei die Reihung von wenigste Ruckler bis meiste Ruckler glaube ich AMD < Intel < Nvidia war.

Soweit ich das damals verstanden habe, gibt es keine Karte, die das Problem überhaupt nicht hat, sondern lediglich die Abstände werden länger, sodass der Miniruckler nur zb. alle 5 Minuten oder alle 10 Minuten etc. auftritt.

PS: Ich finde den Artikel aber gerade nicht und es kann sein, dass ich mich diesbezüglich irre. Außerdem ist das eine der Problematiken wie AF-Flimmern, eine große Mehrheit von Leuten wird sagen: WTF ich hab nie Ruckler, einfach weil viele Leute das gar nicht wahrnehmen.


----------

